# new to iron mag



## tedtest (Feb 4, 2012)

new to this forum gonna give it a go. im 37 on TRT.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*tedtest* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome brotha...happy researching


----------



## antonoverlord (Feb 4, 2012)

welcome to the only thing u can ever count on IM


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Dath (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome Friend


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to IM brother.


----------



## brazey (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome. Is your trt under a doc or sef-prescribed; what's your protocol?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## shortnwide (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the IM board.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM! Where all your dreams can come true!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------

